# 5DII Sensor Damage



## transpo1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Sadly, after having my 5DII for over 2 years and using it for stills and video (although I'm a filmmaker, so the video part is favored), I've noticed what appears to be burn in on the sensor. 

I just did a video shoot today and noticed the pink spots in the lower right quadrant of the frame in my footage, and am now going through all of my footage to see exactly when the spots started. 

Can anyone here confirm this as burn in? 

And can Canon fix it (for a price) if it is indeed burn in?

I am turning to CanonRumors because I know I can trust you guys. 

Thanks!


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 13, 2013)

Any chance it was a laser? There is a video of a bucks-up video camera at a concert getting sparkled and instantly showing messed up colors. I would be more surprised if Canon can't fix it but you'd have to ask. 

Jim


----------



## transpo1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Jim Saunders said:


> Any chance it was a laser? There is a video of a bucks-up video camera at a concert getting sparkled and instantly showing messed up colors. I would be more surprised if Canon can't fix it but you'd have to ask.
> 
> Jim



Thanks, Jim. I've gone through the footage and I can confirm that the same pink spots were there at the beginning of today's shoot, but were MUCH fainter and not as prominent. 

We shot no lasers today but I was shooting in the middle of Times Square (lots of lights) and did shoot an oncoming train and its lights as well. 

Is there a possibility that existing burn-in was exacerbated by a new round of lights, etc.?

Thanks again.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 13, 2013)

If they appeared more or less gradually then they could be either accumulated damage of some kind from light or from being hot in heavy use. That doesn't do much to fix it but it's the best I have off the top of my head.

Jim


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 13, 2013)

Hot pixels do appear as a sensor ages. Its best to have Canon tell you if they can be mapped out or repaired.


----------



## transpo1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks, guys- this is all very helpful.


----------

